Ask HN: Examples for companies not using Email? - _1tan
======
t0mmyb0y
If local law enforcement agencies in the US can be considered companies- there
are a large number ghat still have no computers, use no database, and still do
everything on paper. As a side note- that is the reason we can't have a
national database for unsolved murders, etc.

